# Buying brass round bar



## RogerP (21 Sep 2014)

Where the most economical place to get small quantities of brass bar for turning? 

I could do with some short lengths of 20mm - 30mm dia. (or thereabouts - not critical).

Thanks.


----------



## Harbo (21 Sep 2014)

I have a small local supplier who sells off cuts but I also get bits from MEX shows where quite a number of suppliers turn up and of course no postage.
Next one is the Midlands at the Warwickshire Ground near Leamington Spa in October.

http://www.midlandsmodelengineering.co.uk

Rod


----------



## RogerP (21 Sep 2014)

Thanks Rod but 110 mile round trip and 8 quid to get in would make it rather expensive brass. Think I'd rather pay postage.


----------



## Harbo (21 Sep 2014)

Well you do see other things

I cannot access my PC at the moment so cannot link any suppliers but the MEX website should have a list of exhibitors:
Noggin Ends, College Supplies comes to mind?

Rod


----------



## RogerP (21 Sep 2014)

Thanks Rod, very helpful, I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## marcros (21 Sep 2014)

I find eBay good for odd bits like this.


----------



## RogerP (21 Sep 2014)

Yes I've been keeping my eye eBay's listings. BUT just now I tried Amazon and found some (via a one of their sellers) which was very reasonable I thought at 18 quid inc. P/P for a 600mm length of 20mm CZ121.


----------



## Normancb (21 Sep 2014)

Prices can be very variable, so always wort shopping around, but College Engineering Supplies, Mallard Metal Packs and EKP Supplies are all worth checking out.


----------



## Andy RV (27 Sep 2014)

I'd call in at your local engineers / machining shops, they may have off cuts / short lengths they would be willing to sell.


----------



## Bedrock (7 Oct 2014)

Lee Tools at Yapton, near Chichester, always have brass rod, dia. up to c.1", odd lengths up to about 10", but sometimes longer, also "magnetic stainless steel", similar lengths, usually about 10-12mm dia.
Seems to cut reasonably in the lathe.

Usually have allsorts of woodworking and engineering bits and pieces.

I think they have a website.


----------



## RogerP (7 Oct 2014)

Nothing shown on their website. I think it's the sort of place to visit but too far from Gloucester.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## Spindle (7 Oct 2014)

Hi

I usually use Chronos

http://chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Engineer ... 1_371.html

Regards Mick


----------



## RogerP (7 Oct 2014)

Thanks Mick. Got some now from an eBay seller at a good price.


----------

